# etcg up 27% today



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

thoughts ?


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

ETCG caught another bid today + 23.28% today, I purchased in the 12 dollar & change area last month closed @ 21.82. Would not surprise if ETCG will be worth 1200 in a few years


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Wouldn't surprise me if it was worth $0.00 in a few years


----------

